# Fastest Coyote.



## Austin1 (Aug 1, 2009)

The fastest Coyote can sustain speeds of 65MPH for hours!


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Aug 1, 2009)

Thats nothing







no, that is pretty neat what was it made of?


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Wood Scrounge said:


> Thats nothing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Guy is a taxidermist and uses it for advertising my boss has a much better pic of it, I will try to get him to email me it so I can post it. 
I like the way he has the ears and fur blowing in the wind look.
I can't remember what State it was just that it was down South, no road salt to eat up the mount.


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 2, 2009)

Last night I saw one cover 200m in less time than it took to shoulder the rifle.

68mph? Paleese!!!

The 'yotes around here crack the sound barrier when they see one of thier buddies go up in a red mist.LOL!!

That's a COOL mount though. It's good to see folks still have a sense of humor in the face of all the mule fritters and PC garbage out there!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Aug 2, 2009)

wow, thats a real mount, cool, I just didn't think it would hold up with weather and all.


----------



## HuskyMike (Aug 12, 2009)

Actually Coyotes are know to run 45MPH and a bit faster depending on health and stuff. Most can do this for about 1/2 hour Continuos. It is believed and said that a Coyote can trot forever.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 18, 2009)

Great pic! LOL


----------



## beerman6 (Aug 24, 2009)

This one might be faster

http://www.glocktalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1093930


----------

